# Engine Swap



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Do ya think it will ever run again ?*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That would all depend on the mechanic! A little heads up, the front wheels are not on the ramps good. You wouldn't want it rolling off and having it crash through the wall. Or taking your head off....

Good job! :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## Eurosport94 (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice. Love the dust and cobweb for the added effect!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I was ther in 72. Damn if that doesn't bring back a memory! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

